# Tuto pour filemaker pro 9



## pentaracing (24 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir, je pense que la question à deja été posé mais dans la fonction recherche je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse a mon soucis. Je cherche un bon tuto pour pouvoir utiliser filemaker pro 9 que j'ai en version d'évaluation donc j'aimerais réussir avant qu'il ne périme.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## nickos (2 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

dans le cadre d'un projet dans mon entreprise, je dois construire une base de données conviviale.

Je connais relativement bien Access (du moins la manipulation des requêtes, mais à partir des formulaires j'suis une bille...)

Bref, j'ai utilisé FMP il y a quelques années, et j'ai téléchargé la version d'éval pour tester et comparer.
Pour le moment, j'ai des plus et des moins pour les deux solutions. Cependant, je pense que je pourrai pousser bien plus loin avec FMP, si toutefois je trouve un tuto ou une video (podcast?) sur la présentation et la manipulation des liens (qui doit être le coeur du système...).
Pour le moment, j'arrive à me débrouiller, mais je butte sur des liaisons avec calculs pour dédoublonner et lier des tables entre elles avec ces calculs.

Bref, connaissez-vous un site où je pourrais trouver des réponses et des exercices qui me fassent comprendre la logique de  FMP? (outre le forum FMP et le très bon site http://www.cqfd-fmp.fr, mais qui ne répond pas vraiment à mes attentes).
Le soucis aussi, c'est que je suis débutant très avancé... entre 2 eaux quoi!

Si éventuellement l'un d'entre vous est expert,  et a un peu de temps pour m'expliquer, je suis preneur et parisien (du moins dans l'île de france... )
Merci d'avance!
Nickos

PS: j'ai trouvé un tuto sur itunes mais il est en allemand :-( ! C'est dommage que FMP ne propose pas des vidéos sur la création et le développement de leur solution!... Une idée?


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2011)

Et une solution MySQL ou PostGres + interface web  C'est un peu plus universel, donc administrable et utilisable depuis n'importe quel type d'OS (Mac, Windows ou Linux)


----------



## nickos (2 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse rapide, mais le soucis ici c'est que le SQL est un langage que je maitrise vraiment pas du tout!... A coté du SQL, je me sens expert en FMP .

Si d'autres solutions sont possibles, je suis preneur...

Merci !
Nickos


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2011)

Et le gars qui va venir après toi pour faire la maintenance du système, il y connaîtra quelque chose en FMP :rateau: 
Pour les projets de longue durée, il faut songer aussi à la maintenabilité de l'application et donc éviter les technos qu'on est le seul à maîtriser.  Sans compter qu'Apple peut arrêter FMP du jour au lendemain (qui a dit Xserve ? :rateau alors que le SQL et internet devraient être pérennes pour quelques années.


----------

